# Woodpecker vs Weasel



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Talk about a once in a lifetime opportunity!











> The weasel wasn't really riding the bird but trying to eat it.


Read more: Photo of weasel attacking a woodpecker - Business Insider


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I saw that on the BBC site too, a one in a million chance to get that photo and it turned out perfect ray


----------

